# 1970 endura bumper



## samuriskidoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey all, i'm new to this forum and need some advice. i purchased a 1970 lemans for me and my son to restore. we are going to clone it and i have purchased an endura gto bumper for it. are there any restoration services out there for these. i purchased the bumper off from ebay and it was not in as good a condition as i had hoped. would like to talk to someone with some expierence in this area. any help is appreciated. Thanx all, Sam


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

samuriskidoo said:


> Hey all, i'm new to this forum and need some advice. i purchased a 1970 lemans for me and my son to restore. we are going to clone it and i have purchased an endura gto bumper for it. are there any restoration services out there for these. i purchased the bumper off from ebay and it was not in as good a condition as i had hoped. would like to talk to someone with some expierence in this area. any help is appreciated. Thanx all, Sam


Hey Sam,
Welcome aboard. 
You should look for some restoration shops in your area, not just body shops, but shops that specialize in restorations. If they don't do what you need, they will probably have contacts or resources that do.
The Endura bumpers are kind of a PITA to work wit.
Also, you may want to check on this, but it is my understanding that the Endura GTO bumper is not a direct swap to a LeMans front end. You may need front fenders as well to get it all to match up. I will check with a guy in my club who is a real know it all with this kind of stuff, and try and get an answer.

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Sam. 
I was eyeing a `70 LeMans convertible to maybe do the same thing with. Would be nice to know just exactly what is needed to pull it off.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

I've done one swap and am attempting to build my newest car from the ground up with no front end on it when I purchased it.... 

Here we go:

Plan on scrapping your entire front end. Fenders, radiator support, hood, brackets, etc. All that stuff is GTO specific, and on the 1970 cars, one year only. 

On top of that, you'll need to purchase the frame horn brackets that go from the frame to the metal bracket that bolts to the endura. That's different too. 

Endura is a PIA to work with, and quite honestly, no matter what you do to it, or who works on it, it's eventually going to crack. So, what I did on my last car and am in the process of doing on this car is to replace the endura with fiberglass. 

You'll need all the brackets that came on the endura nose. This particular time, the nose I bought was hit pretty hard on the side, so I had to cut the bumper in half to get all the pieces out, but the brackets were still fine. Some folks may have a problem with that, but I bought the whole thing for $75, which is a steal and a half. The steel inside the Endura was ruined, so I did what I had to do. 

I then modified the main bracket (lightened it, see pics) and restored the headlight housings (see pics) to match. There is a company out there that makes the frame horns in fiberglass, so I'm going to order a set of those to help support the new, lighter setup. 

The tough part is fiberglassing all the brackets into the fiberglass nose. But, once its done correctly, you never have to worry about it again. Also, you're cutting about 70-90 lbs off the very front of the car. That's a huge bonus in handling, gas mileage, and braking. 

That's it in a nutshell. If you have any more questions, I'm here! 



*I have pics of the old car with the fiberglass bumper, plus the main bracket modified, and the headlight housings, but I guess they're too big to upload on this site... *


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

upload them to someplace like www.photobucket.com and then link them from there. 
I`ve got a couple hundred pics hosted there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> upload them to someplace like www.photobucket.com and then link them from there.
> I`ve got a couple hundred pics hosted there.


:agree 



The_Humbler said:


> *I have pics of the old car with the fiberglass bumper, plus the main bracket modified, and the headlight housings, but I guess they're too big to upload on this site... *


Or resize the picture to 600 pixels wide using Paint,

I.E.

Right click on picture, click on "open with",
select "Paint", then click on "image" then select "Attributes" and find the size of the picture.

Now to resize to 600 pixels wide;

600 divided by 1800 (current picture size) = .30, click on "image" select "stretch/skew" change 100% in horiontal and vertical to 30% and select "OK"

Select "file" then select "save as" rename the file so you don't change the original.

You should be able to upload that picture into the attachments or upload to photobucket and use img tags.

I would like to see your modifications,


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

My original photos are 640 x 480. I resized them by 90% (way more than needed) and they still won't upload. 

Sorry guys.. I tried.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

are they .jpg format?


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try uploading them here;

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/uploadphoto.php


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Supposedly they loaded.. 

Can't find them though....


Never had a problem loading pics this small before...


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried at 50%... Still didn't work.. This upload has major problems if it won't do a 320x 240 file..


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you will need the 70 gto front fenders,hood lower valence,and the brakets for the bumper if u dont already have em


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, the attachment feature is now supposedly working, so let's try this again!


----------

